

Review my project: TweetSip, Reddit/HN for your Twitter links - jamiequint
http://tweetsip.com

======
kaiuhl
This needs a public-facing page for everyone's votes (wait a minute…). Let
them see and interact before allowing access. Right now, nobody will use it
because the splash page gives no indication of what the actual application is
like or how much activity is behind the login wall.

~~~
jamiequint
What would you suggest for the public page. Internally everyone's page is
different. Maybe a screenshot?

~~~
ivankirigin
Maybe make an account that follows people you consider interesting
(celebrities, web thinkers, etc.), and show the results for that user.

------
thorax
The site seems not to recognize URLs that use IDN and/or unicode (e.g.
<http://✿.ws/beauty> )

Here's a list of lots of Twitters users using some of them from our service,
tinyarro.ws:

[http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%E2%9E%A8.ws+OR+%E2%9E%AF...](http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%E2%9E%A8.ws+OR+%E2%9E%AF.ws+OR+%E2%9E%94.ws+OR+%E2%9E%9E.ws+OR+%E2%9E%BD.ws+OR+%E2%9E%B9.ws+OR+%E2%9C%A9.ws+OR+%E2%9C%BF.ws+OR+%E2%9D%A5.ws+OR+%E2%80%BA.ws+OR+%E2%8C%98.ws++OR+%E2%98%81.ws)

------
qeorge
I wasn't able to log in. I went to your site, clicked the "get started"
button, and went to Twitter to log in.

Once I logged into Twitter no link was given to go back to your app. I then
tried going back to tweetsip.com and refreshing the page, but each time when I
tried to continue I was again asked to log into Twitter. I could find no way
to make it work.

I'm using the Firefox alpha (Shiretoko), so it could be me. But I'd double-
check the process after you've logged out of Twitter, cleared cookies and
cache, etc.

Sounds like a cool idea though.

------
thorax
I really like the idea. You need to work on icon display, though because some
are huge: <http://pics.gd/2009-05-06_1608.png>

and for long tweets, it's causing the lines to wrap oddly.

I think it makes sense to have the default page show the site in action (below
a big "log in" banner). Perhaps displaying the top 100 Twitterers?
<http://wefollow.com/top>

~~~
jamiequint
This should be fixed now, try a Shift+refresh to update CSS

~~~
thorax
The large pic stuff works great now. Still getting the "too much text causes
the floats to misalign" problem sometimes:
<http://pics.gd/2009-05-06_1719.png>

------
Pistos2
Honestly, I am wary of anything that proxies credentials, and I agree with
kaiuhl in that it is even less inviting due to lack of information or
screenshots of whatever tweetsip might be. cf.
<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000953.html>

~~~
jamiequint
It doesn't proxy credentials, it uses oAuth.

~~~
Pistos2
Fair enough, but perhaps you should make that clearer ("[1] Log on at
twitter.com") for the less swift among us like me. :)

------
sobriquet
Tried logging in... Twitter said somebody already used that token. Then it
loaded a page with "OK, you've denied Tweetsip access to interact with your
account!"

Something broken here...

~~~
jamiequint
Interesting, perhaps a twitter oAuth issue? I'm using the stock version of the
twitter-auth plugin <http://github.com/mbleigh/twitter-auth/tree/master>

~~~
ivankirigin
I would ask the twitter api list about this
<http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk>

------
snewe
So points = number of tweets of a link? If so, it is HN/Reddit without the
voting.

~~~
jamiequint
I debated myself over this. If someone tweets a link isn't an implicit vote
(similar to voting on HN). I guess I should make it auto-voted up so you can't
get double points (one for tweeting and one for voting up)

------
Alex3917
Interesting. Did you make this after Fred Wilson asked for it a couple days
ago?

~~~
jamiequint
I was actually started making it a week or so before he said that. Seeing his
tweet made me finish it sooner than I probably would have otherwise though.

------
zonemash
What is the difference between this and actual Twitter?

~~~
jamiequint
This is just the links, not all tweets. Also discussion is with all people who
have seen the story in their feed instead of just the people you follow.

